# Internet outage



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

So, half a day without Internet so far (gasp). The people at Du told me over the phone that the outage is for the whole Dubai, and that they actually have no idea what the problem is, or when it will be resolved! 

Is this true? Anyone else with Du facing the same issue? 

And most important, does anyone know what happened!? This is freaking ridiculous, even for Dubai standards....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine is working ok at the moment but had some serious issues last night. Imagine Du finally admitting what we've all known for years, they are completely clueless!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Same. Last night was a hit n miss but working much better this morning so far. Knock on wood


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

wouldnt work yesterday or last night.. worked for awhile this morn and not working now!
does anyone know i etisalat mobile internet use the same provider as du as I just paid 100aed for internet on my phone and its not working...


----------



## Nomez (Oct 8, 2012)

I thought something was wrong with router, as someone said it was hit and miss.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Service providers every once and then have issues with their network for whatever reasons like network failure, power went down in an area or a card inside a big router burned...

Whatever the reason is...it is highly unlikely that the customer service will know precisely the reason. Usually they acknowledge the issue and give a time frame for resolution when the techie guys had a chance to assess the issue at hand and come with an estimate.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

My connection issues were really weird. 3G on Du wouldn't work, neither would Du internet through router on phone or iPad. My laptop which is connected to same router worked fine though. Very confusing!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My in-laws had no internet (Etisalat) but mine was working just fine (Du).


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Marflower and welcome to the forum. Please note that all the posts in the forum should be made in English as per the forum rules.

Thanks


----------



## marflower (Oct 21, 2012)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Marflower and welcome to the forum. Please note that all the posts in the forum should be made in English as per the forum rules.
> 
> Thanks


I'm sorry


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

mine is still down on both laptop and phone!


----------

